# CSV Datei von MP377 USB Stick auslesen



## DJMetro (19 August 2010)

Moin,
gibt es ne Möglichkeit eine CSV Datei, die auf einem USB Stick am MP377 liegt, via Ethernet von extern zu öffnen/runter zu ziehen?

Andi


----------



## wiesel187 (19 August 2010)

*Jo !*

Einfach den USB Stick im Netzwerk freigeben ! Aber die CSV Datei wird nicht über dein Skript Beschrieben wen sie z.B. übers Netzwerk geöffnet ist. 

M.f.G.
wiesel


----------



## volker (20 August 2010)

nein geht nicht.
das dateisystem von wince erlaubt keine zugriffe von extern.
du kannst aber von der mp-seite die datei z.b. via vbscript ins netzwerk kopieren


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2010)

*Option Sm@rtService*

Die Option Sm@rtService enthält vorgefertigte html-Seiten mit einem File-Browser, mit dem man Dateien 
per html-Browser (z.B. IE) vom/zum MP377 kopieren kann.

Oder man aktiviert den VNC-Server auf dem MP377 und kann dann das MP377 übers Netzwerk fernsteuern, 
den Panel-eigenen Windows Explorer aufrufen und damit Dateien vom/zum MP377 kopieren.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## DJMetro (21 August 2010)

Hmm, gibt es denn ne Möglichkeit wo man nicht die Runtime für beenden muß?

Andi


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2010)

Prinzipiell muß man zum Kopieren von Dateien NICHT die Runtime beenden.
Nur Archive kann man nicht kopieren, solange die Archivierung läuft.
Doch dafür gibt es Systemfunktionen zum Stoppen und Wieder-Starten der 
Archivierung und Schließen der Archiv-Dateien.

Wenn Du Archive kopieren willst, dann ist die von Volker erwähnte Möglichkeit,
die Dateien in einem Script übers Netzwerk zu kopieren, die beste Variante.
Das Script muß natürlich extra programmiert und in der Runtime aufgerufen werden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## DJMetro (21 August 2010)

Es geht um eine csv wo Störmeldungen archiviert werden via Skript. Das passiert halt nur zum Zeitpunkt wo die Störung auftritt. Ins Netz kopieren geht eigentlich nicht. Ich würde per VPN ins Firmennetz gehen und mir dann die csv vom Panel ziehen wollen.

Andi


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2010)

DJMetro schrieb:


> Ich würde per VPN ins Firmennetz gehen und mir dann die csv vom Panel ziehen wollen.


Dann ist wohl der html-File-Browser in Sm@rtService die einfachste Variante.

Das kannst Du ausprobieren, bevor Du die Lizenz für Sm@rtService kaufst.
Einfach im flexible-Projekt unter Geräteeinstellungen 2 Häkchen setzen:
[v] Sm@rtServer starten
[v] Sm@rtService: HTML-Seiten

siehe auch Handbuch: WinCC flexible Getting Started Optionen ab Seite 63
(leider ist da aber kein Bild vom File-Browser)

Gruß
Harald


----------



## DJMetro (21 August 2010)

Danke, werd ich mal testen.

Andi


----------



## PN/DP (21 August 2010)

Für den FileBrowser braucht man nur diese Option aktivieren:
[v] Sm@rtService: HTML-Seiten

Die Option
[ ] Sm@rtServer starten
braucht man nur für die Fernsteuerung des Panels.

Anbei ein Screenshot des in Sm@rtService integrierten FileBrowsers von der Runtime-Simulation.
Die integrierten HTML-Seiten erreicht man über *http://<panelname>/* oder in der Simulation 
z.B. über *http://127.0.0.1/*
Laut WinCC flexible Hilfe funktioniert der Sm@rtService-FileBrowser nur mit dem Internet Explorer.

Nach der ersten Aktivierung der html-Seiten ist der Standard-Benutzer: Administrator / 100

Allerdings zeigt der FileBrowser in der Simulation nicht die gewünschten Ordner der Runtime.
Ich werde den FileBrowser am Montag mal auf einem echten MP377 testen und berichten.
Eventuell braucht man doch die Fernsteuerung oder die .csv-Datei muß auf dem MP377 unterhalb 
des Ordners */www/* liegen bzw. dahin kopiert werden.

Gruß
Harald


----------



## DJMetro (23 August 2010)

Moin,
mit "Sm@rtService: HTML-Seiten" hat es wunderbar funktioniert. Was die Panels nicht alles können... Danke.

Andi


----------



## PN/DP (23 August 2010)

*Screenshots Sm@rtService FileBrowser auf MP377*



DJMetro schrieb:


> mit "Sm@rtService: HTML-Seiten" hat es wunderbar funktioniert.


Na, wußte ich es doch.

Hier mal Screenshots vom Sm@rtService FileBrowser auf einem MP377.
Zunächst die Hauptseite, von der aus man Zugriff auf alle Speicherkarten und USB-Sticks, auf den Ordner Temp sowie 
den Ordner WWW-Root (das ist \flash\SIMATIC\WebContent) hat.



Nach dem einloggen hier eine Test.csv auf dem USB-Stick.
Zum Download der Datei vom Panel zum PG einfach auf den Dateiname klicken: es öffnet sich ein Speicher-Dialog.



Benötigt man Zugriff auf das gesamte Filesystem des Panels, dann muß man das Panel per Sm@rtServer fernsteuern 
und den panel-eigenen Windows Explorer benutzen.

Gruß
Harald


----------

